# March 29th 2015 9th ANNUAL CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP MEET



## dj rudy k (Jan 21, 2015)

9th Annual
CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP Date Change to April 12th
 Due to Conflict with Early Voting Machines And Snow

OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS & YEARS

PRE 30'S! - FAT TIRE! - MID WEIGHT! - BMX
LIGHT WEIGHT! - STINGRAY! - KRATE! -
MUSCLE BIKE! - WHIZZER TYPE! - JUVENILE
MINI BIKEs 


SHOW CLASS'S-- SPLIT- SURVIVOR / RESTORED / CUSTOM

SPECTATOR ADMISSION $2 
ENTRY FEE SHOW BIKES $5
SWAP SPACE $25 INDOOR - OUT DOOR $20
SHOW HOURS 9AM-2M REGISTRATION & SET UP 7:30AM 9AM. 
TROPHY AWARDS 1:45 PM ENTRANT VOTING! 
BEST OF SHOW SPECTATOR VOTING!
BIKE CORAL OR INDVIDUAL BIKES FOR SALE $5 
WE RECOMMEND YOU PRE- REGISTER TO INSURE INDOOR SPACE. 
8FT SWAP TABLES INCLUDED INDOORS

Location
ADDISON TOWN SHIP GYM
401 N. Addison Rd., Addison, IL
FOR MORE INFORMATION
CONTACT CAR SHOW PROMOTIONS
Rudy K. 224-587-6803 OR VISIT
http://www.myspace.com/djrudythek
http://www.facebook.com/DJRudyK
RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 14, 2015)

Administrator,
can you make this a sticky?
We need to let as many people know as we can.
It is only two weeks from tomorrow.


----------

